# Help me find this song PLEASE



## crossrootsdoc (Sep 16, 2021)

Went into St. Arbucks today and heard this BEAUTIFUL flamenco piece with a sultry female soloist singing over the chords. I assumed she was singing in Spanish but something about it felt Italian (I know that makes no sense). Shazam would not work for some reason but I NEED to hear that song again. It struck a chord deep within. Can anyone help?


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 17, 2021)

Why not go back to the store and ask?


----------

